# طرق العناية والمحافظة على سلامة الجهاز اللابتوب



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2010)

*طرق العناية والمحافظة على سلامة الجهاز اللابتوب تعني عمر أطول وخسارةأقل..







العناية بالكمبيوتر مثل تنظيف الاسنان: فالاجراءات الوقائية تمنع تضخم المشاكل البسيطة. وللاسف فإن الكثير من مستخدمى الكمبيوتر لا يحتفظون بالمكان الذي يعمل فيه الكمبيوتر الشخصي بالاخص نظيفا بأي حال من الاحوال ولا يحرصون على حسن التعامل مع أجهزتهم. وأجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة المعروفة باسم 'لاب توب' بصفة خاصة تكون معرضة لظروف شديدة التطرف.







ونتيجة لذلك فإن أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول تفقد ما تكون عليه وهي جديدة بعد ستة شهور فقط من شرائها: فأطراف الصندوق تكون مكسرة والمفاتيح ملتصقة والاسوأ من ذلك أن شاشة العرض تصاب بالخدوش.
والمثل القديم في هذا الشأن صحيح: المظهر الخارجي الصلب يخفي الجانب الحساس.
ويقول بيتر كويك من شركة هاما وهي شركة تعتني بمنتجات الكمبيوتر 'من يريد الحفاظ على جهاز اللاب توب يعمل بسلاسة يحتاج إلى تنظيفه بانتظام ))

والــــــــــــيكم بعض النصائح

-احتفظ بكرت الضمان بمكان يسهل عليك العثور عليه وقت الحاجة ..

_ أطفئ الجهاز:

أجهزة المحمول تختلف عن الأجهزة المكتبية فيجب اغلاقها حتى لا تسخن
ولأنها تحتاج الى الراحة!







_ويقع المستخدمون أيضا في أخطاء بوضع أشياء ثقيلة على اللاب توب والذي يؤدى إلى تمدد المفاصل.^*^ وهذا يؤدى إلى عدم بقاء الغطاء مفتوحا من تلقاء نفسه.


المحمول والحقيبة







ويقول مارك دوهل من سلسلة بروماركت للاجهزة الالكترونية 'إن حقيبة اللاب توب المبطنة هي أفضل شيء للحماية من الجروح والعلامات لانها تستطيع امتصاص الصدمات والسقطات'. وعلى العملاء أن يتوقعوا إنفاق ما لا يقل عن 25 يورو لشراء واحدة. ويوصي أيضا بتغطية شاشة العرض برقائق حماية عند السفر. '
تأكد من إغلاق المحمول قبل وضعه في الحقيبة
لأنه قد يتسبب في اذابته فالهواء المكتوم داخل الحقيبة قد يسبب ما هو أشد من ذوبان المحمول!
-ولا تشغل المحمول وهو داخل الحقيبة أبداًمن ثم احتفظ بالجهاز دائما بحقيبته بعد فراغك من العمل .


تنظيف المروحه وتفقدها

-يجب عليك تنظيف مروحة المحمول كل اسبوع
ولكن بدون ادخال اي شيء فيها!
فالحرارة تقتل المحمول!


تأكد من ان المروحة تعمل بفعالية
ويمكنك تحميل البرامج التي تتفقد مروحة المحمول


تهوية الحاسب


-تجنب وضع المحمول على الأسطح الناعمة
مثل الأريكة أو السرير او السجاد او مفرش لتجنب انسداد مراوح التهويه التي تؤدي لارتفاع حرارته
-واحرص على وضع الجهاز على قطعه صلبه كطاولة أو صندوق مخصص ..


الطاقة والبطارية ( هام جداً )

غير خيارات الطاقة

من لوحة التحكم غير خيارات الطاقة لاغلاق المحمول بعد فترة معينه


وبالنسبة للبطارية

لا تحلم بوجود بطارية ستبقى معك الى الأبد البطاريات لها عمر وتنتهي
بطاريات الاجهزة المحمولة العمر المتوسط لها 3 سنوات واذا بقيت بطارية جهازك بهذا العمر...وبدأت تظهر لك مشاكل معها....فلاتشتكي..بل سارع بالاقتناء ببطارية جديدة..

وبعض البطاريات تعيش لعمر أطول..والبعض قد لاايصل حتى الى سنة...في حال عدم الاهتمام بها...

بعض الخطوات المهمة للحفاظ عليها

اولا

الحرارة المرتفعة المباشرة للبطارية...كأن تقوم بنزع البطارية من الجهاز ووضعها على المنضدة او بجانب شنطة المحمول وتتركها عرضة للأشعة المباشرة من الشمس وغيرها...

أما من الحرارة الي يسببها الجهاز فهذا ليس بضرر أبداً على المحمول إن شاء الله تعالى..والبطارية مصممة للتعامل معه ومع حرارته لتناسبه..فليس أي ضرر ولا خوف من هذا الشيء..

ثانيا

العمل على المحمول وهو موصل بالكهرباء والبطارية في أنٍ واحد...بالطبع مع الوقت...ستلاحظ ان البطارية بدأ يقل عمرها الافتراضي...
أي أنها بالسابق تعمل لمدة 120 دقيقة...ستلاحظ بعد 4 أشهر أنها تعمل لمدة 100 دقيقة فقط..

دائماً اذا كنت تعمل على المحمول بواسطة الكهرباء...افصل البطارية من الجهاز واعمل على الكهرباء فقط...ولابد ايضا ان تتأكد من انه لن يتم انقطاع التيار عن الموصل لعدم فقد البيانات التي تعمل عليها...

-واذا كنت تعمل على المحمول بواسطة البطارية....فأفصل الموصل الكهربائي بعد انتهاء البطارية من الشحن...

ملاحظه هامه لمستخدمي الأجهزة المزوده بالمعالج (سنترينو) مثل ديل dell







جميع الاجهزه المحموله بخاصية السنترينو تحتوي على خاصية الفصل التلقائي للتيار الكهربائي عن البطاريه لهذا انت لست في حاجه لخلع البطارية من الجهاز في حال شحنها الكامل وهذه الخاصية لاتوجد الا في الاجهزه المزوده بمعالج سنترينوا فقط ومنها اجهزه ديل اما الاجهزه القديمه فيجب عليك خلع البطارية ووضعها في مكان بعيد عن الحرارة والشمس المباشرة ومصدر الرطوبه والغبار وايضا الشورت الكهربائي

ثالثاً

اذا كانت البطارية غير ممتلئة تماماً...أي انه اذا كان بها 50% مثلا..فالافضل استخدام البطارية الى ان تصل 10%...ومن ثم تقوم بأعادة شحنها....وليس شحنها وهي بها 50%..هذا ليس مهماً جداً ولكن مع مرور الزمن يقل عمر البطاريه الافتراضي..

رابعا

لاتهمل البطارية أبداً
بحيث دائماً تعمل على الموصل الكهربائي..ولااتستعمل البطارية...فحتما سيكلفك ثمناً لبطارية جديدة مستقبلاً....وأيضاً خسارة بطارية جديدة بسبب الأهمال..
فلاابد من استعمال البطارية على الاقل مرة في الاسبوع...فهذا افضل الاحوال..وان لم تستطع فأقلها استعمال البطارية في مدة اقصاها 3 اسابيع...ولاكن مع المحافظة على ابقائها نشيطة..




تنشيط البطارية:

ان تقوم بشحن البطارية 100% ومن ثم افراغها الى ان تصل 10%..(الافراغ يكون بواسطة الاستعمال فقط)..اي انك تستعمل الجهاز الى ان تتفرغ البطارية..

تقوم بهذه العمليه عندما تشتري البطارية الجديدة او تشتري الجهاز المحمول الجديد...
والافضل أيضاً عندما تشتري جهاز محمول جديد او بطارية جديدة....أن تقوم بشحن البطارية لمدة 12 ساعة متواصلة...ولو كان يوم كامل يكون أفضل ايضاً...

ايضا تقوم بعملية التنشيط لمدة 3 الى 4 مرات عندماا تقوم بشراء الجهاز المحمول او البطارية الجديدة...
وآخيراً أنصح بعملية التنشيط أسبوعياً...


طرق تقوم بجعل البطارية لفترة بقاء أطول:


لنعلم أولاً...ان بطارية المحمول..تستطيع ان تعمل بجهازك لمدة 120 دقيقة..وتستطيع ان تعمل خلال 80 دقيقة فقط...وهذا يعتمد عليك أنت:

-تشغيل البرامج التي تأخذ قدر كبير وهلك جهد المعالج والرامات والهاردسك في جهازك...حتماً سيقلل من وقت البطارية لديك...

-اضاءة الشاشة... كلما قللت اضاءة شاشة المحمول..كلما بقيت معك البطارية بوقت أطول..وتستطيع عمل تجربة لذالك بنفسك..
ويكون تقليل اضاءة الشاشة من خلال أحد الأزرار العملية في جهازك(غالباً يكون السهمين الاعلى والاسفل..ستلاحظ بهما رسمة شمس) مع زر Fn في المحمول

شيئ آخر مهم..

وهو ان تقوم بتفعيل حافظة الشاشة (سكرين سيفر)...وهي مفيدة وخصوصا اذا جعلت الشاشة سوداء اللون..(للمعلومية الالوان الفاتحة تأخذ قدر اكبر من الاوان الغامقة...ولها تاثير ايضا على الأستهلاك)

لاتستخدم شاحن كهرباء غيرا صلي فقد يتسبب بعطل لفتحة الكهرباء الموجودة بالجهاز وسخونة بالشاحن مع طول فترة الاستخدام




للحفاظ على الشاشة







للمحافظة على شاشة اللابتوب بعد استخدام واغلاق الجهاز يجب ترك الشاشة مفتوحة لبعض دقائق حتى تنخفض درجة الحرارة داخل الجهاز وذلك عند اغلاق الشاشة (اي اطباق الشاشة على لوحة المفاتيح)
فان الحرارة التي تبعث من اسفل لوحة المفاتيح تصل الى الشاشة مما يسبب مشاكل وخلل فيها.

-ويقول لوثر ليختنبرج المتحدث الصحفي لشركة فوجيتسو سيمنس للكمبيوتر 'من أجل حماية شاشة العرض يجب على المستخدمين دائما إغلاق اللاب توب عند عدم الاستعمال لفترة طويلة'

- تجنب الضغط بإصبعك على الشاشة حتى لاتتعرض للتلف نظرا لصناعتها من الكريستال
-من المناسب استخدام قماش التنظيف الميكروفايبر الذي يستعمل في تنظيف الاسطح الزجاجية الحساسة في الحياة اليومية.

لاتقم بتنظيف الشاشة بماء مبلل واكتفي بتنظيفه بقطعه قماش قطنية
-قم بوضع قطعه قماش قطنية بمقاس الشاشة ووضعها على لوحه المفاتيح قبل إغلاق جهاز الكمبيوتر لوقاية اللوحة من الاتربه وحماية الشاشة من الخدش بعدم ملامسه ازرة اللوحة للشاشة ..

-ومطلوب أيضا ريشة تنظيف للحفاظ على الفسحات في طاولة المفاتيح خالية من الغبار. وهي تعمل مثل كرة من القطن. ويمكن إزالة الغبار العالق بشدة باستخدام جهاز ضغط الهواء


تنظيف السيدي روم







-قم بشراء سيدي تنظيف ليقوم بمهمة تنظيف ألسيدي روم بجهازك
إذا أخذ الغبار طريقه إلى الجزء الخاص بتشغيل الاقراص المدمجة(سي دي درايف) فإن هناك قرصا مدمجا للتنظيف يستطيع بسرعة التخلص من المشكلة. وهذه الاقراص بها فرشات صغيرة تقوم بكنس الغبار من الفتحات

-ويجب عدم ترك الجزء الخاص بتشغيل الاقراص المدمجة (الدرايف) خاليا لفترات ممتدة حتى لا يجد الغبار طريقه إلى الداخل

احتفظ بسيديات التعريف ونسخه الوندوز المصرحة بالحقيبة قد تحتاجها بأي وقت


- في حاله سماعك صوت غير طبيعي بالجهاز أو تعليق (تهنيق) اوسخونه زائدة بالجهاز اوتغير ألوان الشاشة بادر فور بالذهاب بجهازك لمركز الصيانة مصطحبا كرت الضمان وفي حاله انتهاء كرت الضمان تجنب فتح جهازك الا بورشه صيانة معروفه.


وأخيــــــــــــــــــرا

سلامه جهازك والمحافظة عليه تعني عمر أطول وخسارة قليله عند البيع...​*


----------

